# Retired Person's Visa



## Kiter123 (Jan 25, 2017)

I want to apply to VFS Global in London for a Retired Person's Visa to SA but am worried that I may not provide the correct documentation and have my application rejected. Does anyone here have some practical experience of this and can offer any tips for dealing with the application. I also have the following queries in particular.
1. Verification of income - is a bank statement showing the income and a letter from my pension provider sufficient.
2. Verified net worth of assets - is a copy of a savings bond certificate or statement issued by the financial institution holding the money sufficient. 
3. What is the basis for an application failing on the medical report. Is this only for contagious diseases or insanity. Is it ok if an applicant has other medical conditions.


----------



## Billt4sf (Nov 20, 2016)

Kiter123 said:


> I want to apply to VFS Global in London for a Retired Person's Visa to SA but am worried that I may not provide the correct documentation and have my application rejected. Does anyone here have some practical experience of this and can offer any tips for dealing with the application. I also have the following queries in particular.
> 1. Verification of income - is a bank statement showing the income and a letter from my pension provider sufficient.
> 2. Verified net worth of assets - is a copy of a savings bond certificate or statement issued by the financial institution holding the money sufficient.
> 3. What is the basis for an application failing on the medical report. Is this only for contagious diseases or insanity. Is it ok if an applicant has other medical conditions.


Great questions. I am coming from the US and I have the same questions.

- Bill


----------



## fursethk (Jan 30, 2017)

I called the South African Consulate office in Chicago today inquired about the retirement visa. The women I spoke with said that a balance sheet from my financial institution (Stifel) with the balances of my 401K, and other accounts and it would not hurt to include a copy of 401 summary sheet. 

On the medical, I did not ask that particular question but asked about health insurance and if I had to show medical insurance and she said yes or the ability to pay. Also medicare does not pay for expenses abroad unless an emergency (and that seems to be difficult)


----------



## Oyibopeppeh (Sep 8, 2010)

You'll need a healthcare policy specific to South Africa. Try Discovery and others


----------

